# strongest Clen?



## Onedeep0811 (May 14, 2012)

Just wondering who yall believed had the strongest clen?


----------



## TwisT (May 14, 2012)

Check out purchase peptides clen, its what I use

-T


----------



## heavyiron (May 14, 2012)

ChemOneResearch is hands down the strongest Clen I have ever used. It's ridiculously strong. I could only do 60mcg's daily max.


----------



## tinyshrek (May 14, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> ChemOneResearch is hands down the strongest Clen I have ever used. It's ridiculously strong. I could only do 60mcg's daily max.



This exactly


----------



## weightslayer (May 14, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> ChemOneResearch is hands down the strongest Clen I have ever used. It's ridiculously strong. I could only do 60mcg's daily max.



agreed


----------



## Onedeep0811 (May 15, 2012)

Chem one it is Ive only tried MP's, but we all know his products are very questionable now. I received some bunk letro from him earlier in the year.


----------



## heavyiron (May 15, 2012)

*ChemOne Research*


----------



## blergs. (May 16, 2012)

I for one want something that is dosed right and high quality.
  And I only go to *cemproducts.com*  (for the most part)
*They have been around for YEARS, High quality peps and chems And I never had any issue while using them for testing, going on about 5 years now. *
  I remember when I was first starting out and seeing them around the net! lol
  More than I can say for all these "mom & pop" shops that spring up every couple years then go away with cheap prices (most form china it seems)
  I???ll stick with high quality and a LONG track record of success over saving a few bucks or seeing who???s is OVER DOSED the most or cheapest.

  Just my 0.2 on that.

  Sorry it was a bit of a vent, but you hit a soft spot! HAHAHA

  There is a reason why I have always been a supporter of CEM, it???s because there the shit!


----------



## blergs. (May 16, 2012)

Onedeep0811 said:


> Chem one it is Ive only tried MP's, but we all know his products are very questionable now. I received some bunk letro from him earlier in the year.



Did they fix the issue for you or blow you off?
sorry just wondering since Iv seen alot of BS laitly.


----------



## blergs. (May 16, 2012)

Just noticed CEM has a sale right now ON CLEN!! lol

here is link: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/r...-week-clen-now-extra-10-off-total-30-off.html

Thought it may help.


----------



## SloppyJ (May 16, 2012)

Back in the day I had some of Sten Lab's clen. It put a hurting on me for sure. Since then I've tried a few other brands but didn't get near the sides that I did on sten's. 

If it were me, I'd check out that sponsor buffclen. He has real tabs, not research shit. I've never tried them but a lot of guys have. He was giving away free samples.


----------



## parsifal09 (May 16, 2012)

im tempted to try buffclen, but ive gotten legit product fast from chemone

i like tabs though, just have a hard time trying new things when I know ill get good stuff from chemone


----------



## SloppyJ (May 16, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> im tempted to try buffclen, but ive gotten legit product fast from chemone
> 
> i like tabs though, just have a hard time trying new things when I know ill get good stuff from chemone



I'm the same way. I'm not a fan of trying out new people just for kicks. I like to stick with people that have earned my trust. However, it's just clen and I'd rather have the tabs than the liquid stuff. I would imagine that buff clen probably beats Chem's prices as well.


----------



## colochine (May 16, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> im tempted to try buffclen, but ive gotten legit product fast from chemone
> 
> i like tabs though, just have a hard time trying new things when I know ill get good stuff from chemone



How dare you venture out of your cave!!


----------



## parsifal09 (May 16, 2012)

yes,it looks good, but when i went to site,  their shipping option doesn't work for me personally

but it looks good



SloppyJ said:


> I'm the same way. I'm not a fan of trying out new people just for kicks. I like to stick with people that have earned my trust. However, it's just clen and I'd rather have the tabs than the liquid stuff. I would imagine that buff clen probably beats Chem's prices as well.


----------



## girpy (May 16, 2012)

I haven't tried many types of Clen, but the stuff from BuffClen is great stuff. His prices are killer and on two tabs (40 mcg each) I get the shakes so been staying at one a day. Worth a try for sure and he takes paypal so no big fees


----------



## teddykgb29 (May 16, 2012)

blergs. said:


> I for one want something that is dosed right and high quality.
> And I only go to *cemproducts.com*  (for the most part)
> *They have been around for YEARS, High quality peps and chems And I never had any issue while using them for testing, going on about 5 years now. *
> I remember when I was first starting out and seeing them around the net! lol
> ...


Yea, cem's clen is good stuff.  Used it many times and i've never been disappointed.


----------



## Mr.Port (May 17, 2012)

blergs. said:


> I for one want something that is dosed right and high quality.
> And I only go to *cemproducts.com*  (for the most part)
> *They have been around for YEARS, High quality peps and chems And I never had any issue while using them for testing, going on about 5 years now. *
> I remember when I was first starting out and seeing them around the net! lol
> ...




I agree. I use CEM myself and never an issue. Good stuff!


----------



## toothache (May 17, 2012)

CEM all the way.  That's the only research chem company i use.  They've been around forever for a reason.  

I go with what I trust.


----------



## lifterjaydawg (May 17, 2012)

toothache said:


> CEM all the way.  That's the only research chem company i use.  They've been around forever for a reason.
> 
> I go with what I trust.



Same here, YEARS with them and never an issue. Love the products, I would recommend them for clen.


----------



## cottonmouth (May 19, 2012)

ChemOne is where its at. Ive gone up to a 100mcg/day and it was horrible,, 40-60 is plenty to notice good results.


----------



## Lordsks (May 20, 2012)

EK's HumanGrade (Sopharma) clen. No need to shake the crap out of a bottle and hope for the right dose.


----------



## Mr.Port (Jun 7, 2012)

Gonna probibly add another Clen to my prami,tamox,Stane to my CEM order. 
Thinking it might be nice with tren and test I am thinking of doing.

Anyway the last time it was strong, could only use small amounts, but I am like that with stimy things so I'm sure others would use there normal dose.


----------



## JUSTRIGHT (Jun 7, 2012)

I just recieved my clen from Buff Clen, it is strong, the best I have used. I have not tried chemone clen though



parsifal09 said:


> im tempted to try buffclen, but ive gotten legit product fast from chemone
> 
> i like tabs though, just have a hard time trying new things when I know ill get good stuff from chemone


----------



## fsoe (Jun 7, 2012)

using PP clen right now and it is by far best I have ever used - 

used - Balkan, IPG, PP, HG, Genenza


----------



## mnpower (Jun 7, 2012)

i just started purhcase peptides clen. definetly feel it if i take anything over 20mcg i cant stop shaking


----------



## FrankJames (Jun 10, 2012)

Purchase Peptides has a buy 2 get one free for clen right now, so you get 200mcg x 90 ml for 50 bucks.... great price, great quality.


----------



## crackrbaby (Jun 10, 2012)

Pp ftw


----------

